# driving in the snow



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all,

We are contemplating a winter break to the Swiss/French alps, have any of you guys or gals got any experience in driving on snow? if so please share your wise words

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Hi

You will need some snow chains and I strongly advise you have several practices at putting them on. It is all well and good doing it when the van is on your drive, but how about in the dark, when snow is falling. Practice, practice and practice.

When I drive in icy conditions, like yesterday morning, I take my shoes off in the car.

Russell


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We are on our return leg from UK - France - Italy - Greece - Bulgaria - Romania - Hungary - Austria - Germany - France..

We have been through PLENTY of snow and ice, even took the van to Borovets ski resort in Bulgaria (minus 12 degrees). We went to several places with lots of snow and ice, both in the van and other vehicles. We have used chains on the camper about four times now - including last night when we got seriously stuck in mud. They are a hassle and messy but essential in snow.

Two suggestions which for snow driving you should seriously consider:
1. Get snowchains and make sure you know how to use them (someone mentioned it already). Get the right size chains!!
2. Get the right tyres - we started with the wrong tyres (summer tyres - planning to change them en route) and made the change in Sofia - what a difference!

We are currently running on Michelin Agilis (snow and ice) - cost about £100 each from CostCo as I recall. Strongly recommend them! We only changed the front tyres, and at this stage have 4 winter and two summer tyres (we have a tag axle and the two summer go to the rear axle where there is the most wear). Our toad (Daihatsu Hijet) is now fully on winter tyres, we were very comfortable running around Sofia in the ice (Bulgaria doesn't really clear the roads of snow so it gets compacted into ice in many places).

hope that helps
Rog


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

One more thing: I noticed that the experienced drivers try to never get spin in the first place. They never rev high, and if start slipping they run back and try again.

Momentum is very important too.

Rog


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I was living near Munich at that time, so effectively made my driving licence on snow...

First of all, get winter tyres. On all wheels! I once had the opportunity to drive my dad's car on snow with summer tyres. To the garage, and then back home on winter tyres. :wink: It really makes a difference!

Then, as others already said, get snow chains of suitable size. And practice putting them on and off, in darkness and wearing gloves. You only need them for driven wheels, so one pair is enough.

Regarding driving on snow: 
Be aware that grip is significantly reduced (even with winter tyres), so do everything slowly and with extra care. 
When starting, using 2nd, maybe even 3rd gear helps keeping the wheels from spinning.
If you have the opportunity to test your brakes on snow (wide, level, open road or car park, no obstacles, no traffic) then do it. So you get a better feeling for how your van reacts on snow.
Keep extra safety distance from vehicles in front of you. At least double, better triple, the distance you would keep on clear roads. 
Even when standing in a queue, keep extra distance. Especially uphill. Could happen that the driver in front of you looses control and slips backwards. Or, is someone is coming from behind too fast you could pull forward to give him a longer "runway" to brake down.
Do not brake while turning around a narrow bend! The additional forces might make your vehicle slip. So reduce speed well before the bend.
Finally, what to do if (or better: when...) your van gets slipping? First of all, don't panic! As long as you do not have to steer and the vehicle still keeps track, slipping is on snow the best way to loose momentum. But if you have to steer, or feel that the vehicle starts to turn, you need your nerves: Because then you have to _take your foot off the brake_ until you have regained control! Maybe even step on the clutch. Just make sure that the front wheels point straight ahead when you release the brake. And never ever use the hand brake while driving on snow, unless you are a trained stunt driver.

Regards slippingly, :wink: 
Gerhard


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Another suggestion, if possible, is to carry a shovel/spade. They're handy thigs anyway. We needed one to get out of our parking spot in Borovets.

If you can't carry a normal one those fold up types are better than nothing.

Rog


----------

